# Watching TV with the Apple TV



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

A questions for all of you with patched ATV's - how do you go about watching regular TV programs? 

I'd like to ditch my cable TV one day and wonder if there is any way to watch some of my usual programs with the ATV, specifically CBC (the National, the Border, etc.) And is there a way to watch other programs from specialty channels like the Food Network, etc?

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can watch most CBC programs on cbc.ca in pretty decent quality.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

dona83 said:


> You can watch most CBC programs on cbc.ca in pretty decent quality.


How would you go about accessing cbc.ca with the ATV?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I use AppleTV for the things I don't watch on regular TV or the higher resolution HDTV channels, and a DVD player (rarely now) for movies. Renting movies off AppleTV is just way too simple and actually cheaper than the video store. Another alternative: record the shows you like with EyeTV for your computer and then store them (or stream them) to your AppleTV via iTunes. You still need a cable input though--don't know of anyway around that just yet. But at least you can watch your shows on your AppleTV that way. You can also watch EyeTV live on your iPhone now.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Another alternative: record the shows you like with EyeTV for your computer and then store them (or stream them) to your AppleTV via iTunes. You still need a cable input though--don't know of anyway around that just yet.


Or a powered antenna like this for picking up over the air HD signals. I stopped paying for cable a year ago since everything I watch is broadcast for free (and in HD).


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a great antenna and live about 25 miles outside Detroit, Michigan so I can get the major US networks in HD. It's the Canadian programs I'm concerned about. I can get CBC just fine with my antenna but it's not HD. And it's hard to go back to SD when you're used to HD. It will be next year (maybe!) until Canadian channels go digital so I'm trying to find solutions sooner than that.

Is there a good browser for the ATV that you can use to watch CBC online?

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

We're on the short end of the stick on this side of the border.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't know where people get the impression that an AppleTV will replace cable, replace your PVR and all this other nonsense - the AppleTV is a _pay-per-episode-or-movie_ device. It's not at all like cable where you pay a flat monthly rate for 'x' number of channels that you can watch an unlimited amount of. The AppleTV is a device that allows you to browse paid content and watch said content if you pay for it - or, watch previously purchased content stored either on your AppleTV, or the Mac it's synced with on its iTunes library.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

I realize that it's not a cable or PVR replacement. Having said that, there are many people in the US that use Boxee or an equivalent to watch movies and television shows. I know it's difficult to get US shows in Canada with Hulu, CBS, etc. being blocked but I'm searching for alternatives. The ATV out of the box might not be able to do this in Canada but a patched one hopefully can.

Cheers!
Kevin


----------

